# Does everyone have a spare tire at your back TT back trunk?



## trickmaster

Well, just discovered that I don't have a spare tire at the back of my car, but there is a hole which suggests where a spare tire should be zzzzzzzzz Is it just me who doesn't have a spare tire or have I got ripped off by the 2nd hand seller?


----------



## RockKramer

No, in this case you haven't been ripped you off, there is no spare tyre with the MK2 TT. If you uncover the whole of the boot floor you'll find compressor, it's power supply and a canister of mouse to use on your punctured tyre. Obviously that isn't going to be much use if the side wall is ripped out or whatever. A lot of manufacturers have taken the no spare route. There is a thread on here of someone getting hold of the correct size space saver tyre and creating a proper storage area for it as the actual space provided isn't big enough for the correct diameter tyre.


----------



## Gizmo68

Here is one just thread:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208442

This is the one I followed when I did mine, I used a MK5 Golf space saver wheel/tyre and took kit/foam insert.


----------



## talk-torque

Here's another thread, which I posted on, after fitting mine.
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=175940&hilit=+spare+wheel
I didn't go as elaborate as the one above, but it's given no problems, although I haven't had to use it (touch wood)! I notice the phot's have succumbed to villagephotos demise, so I will try to sort that sometime soon. I feel much better having a spare back there.


----------



## igotone

The lack of a spare wheel is a constant niggling worry for me - especially on long runs. To be fair, the TTS is my 4th car in a row without a spare, and so far (touching wood) I've never had to use that tyre seal stuff and silly inflator arrangement. The worst I've had with any of the cars is a slow puncture where I was able to put enough air into the tyre with a foot pump to get to the tyre fitters. It is a worry though, and more manufacturers seem to be dropping the spare wheel so I suppose it's something we have to get used to.

I try to religiously check my tyre pressures every weekend as an early warning system of any slow punctures, and so avoid any major problems. A seriously damaged or torn tyre while you're out on the road though and you're pretty much fecked!


----------



## jontymo

I have a brand new golf space saver that i bought from vw only to find it wont fit the TTS in my garage for this fix, pm me for a price if any good to you.

jontymo


----------



## moro anis

RK, what's a cannister of mouse?
If you're referring to the tyre weld stuff, did you know that if you use it the tyre is not salvageable afterwards - allegedly?
Holts tyre weld apprently is better and does not condemn the tyre. 
If you go for the Holts, make sure you get the correct size (volume) to suit your wheel size. Its shelf life is much longer too than Audi.


----------



## RockKramer

Yes I did read somewhere that once used the tyre isn't salavagable. I've noted your words on the Holts tyre well stuff... I really should give the whole spare tyre issue some thought one way or the other in the event of the unthinkable happening. I'm still off work so I'll nip outside tomorrow and see what's what. Terrible really, I'll have had the car a year next week and not check to see if Audi even supply a jack seeing there is no spare!


----------



## moro anis

How's your back now? Is it nearly there yet?


----------



## Guest

i work for a well known motoring organisation and the number of new cars we goto with no spare as standard is virtually all. as for that repair kit, totally useless, unless you spot a nail in your tyre whilst on your own drive. if you get a puncture whilst your driving on the motorway by the time you find somewhere to stop the tyres usually shagged .
we use ' slime' its good stuff and definately better than the stuff provided.


----------



## RockKramer

moro anis said:


> How's your back now? Is it nearly there yet?


Hey, thanks for asking... Had my MRI scan about a month ago... Severely bulging disc, had a physiotherapy assessment a few weeks back to see how exactly it affects me. Basically physio won't help, it'll be injections or possible op. I was supposed to find out which last week but to cut a long story short, I'm not going to find out for another month. It's not as bad as it was but I'm not headed back to work at least till I know what's happening.
Thanks for asking 

Steve


----------



## igotone

RockKramer said:


> Terrible really, I'll have had the car a year next week and not check to see if Audi even supply a jack seeing there is no spare!


There is a jack in the boot tool kit as standard - so you should have one.


----------



## RockKramer

igotone said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible really, I'll have had the car a year next week and not check to see if Audi even supply a jack seeing there is no spare!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a jack in the boot tool kit as standard - so you should have one.
Click to expand...

Cheers, I'll get out there in the morning and have a butchers... Thing is I have lifted the boot floor so I must've seen it, I'd have registered if it wasn't there because have suffered a puncture once before on another car.


----------



## Krpano

This is my first TT too and i was a bit surprised that there was no spare...i thought i was ripped off... :lol: 
Well, the repair kit is there. thats good enough for me.

Cheers


----------



## Bazzer

I have an Audi TTS and a Q3, both have no spare wheel. I then had a puncture on my Q3, I used the glue stuff and inflated the tyre. Since I have tyre insurance I took the car to Audi, who then informed me the tyre could not be repaired and needed a new tyre, I asked why they provide glue if it knackers up the tyre, they said thats how it is. I have since bought a space saver tyre, which I pick up tomorrow.
I aske dif I can order a space saver tyre for the TTS, and they said no, audi do not approve as when fitted it puts the car out of balance, and so they do not make one. Asked what I do in future, they said use the glue, or buy a spare allow wheel and tyre (£650), but it should not be put into the boot, as it will not fit, and puts the car out of balance.
Thinking of getting rid of the TTS


----------



## Patrizio72

no spare tyre in mine, but I did find a can of party spray foam which I had great fun with


----------



## beepcake

Getting rid of the car because of tyre gunk is even more of an overreaction than my jokey thread about the washer bottle


----------



## Patrizio72

beepcake said:


> Getting rid of the car because of tyre gunk is even more of an overreaction than my jokey thread about the washer bottle


hmmm im not sure about that, I think your washer bottle issue wins hands down


----------



## binary01

Patrizio72 said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of the car because of tyre gunk is even more of an overreaction than my jokey thread about the washer bottle
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm im not sure about that, I think your washer bottle issue wins hands down
Click to expand...

Lol, I stumbled across that thread the other day and thought 'funnels', must admit though I only found the service option to move the wipers at the weekend. I was going to create a thread on why is it stupid to have hidden blades.. and one blade always sticks above the bonnet slightly.

No I've also got no spare, not bothered either.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## beepcake

It's odd that Audi had that stance though - I suggested in the other thread that they were dangerous, and could potentially throw out the quattro, and someone said that Audi stated it didn't and they were fine.

Oh, and funnel-schmunnel ;-)


----------



## GaryG

As I understand it - Audi put a spare-wheel cut-out in the TT at the design stage as it was assumed that a space-saver would be standard. However, crash tests showed that no matter how the space-saver was held in, it still created a danger. Because Audi was now aware of the danger, they could not offer a spare otherwise they would lose every court case.

Yes, if you put a spare wheel, or luggage in the boot, or carry a loose anvil, then that is a danger too - but then you did that, not Audi.

In another thread, perhaps the one that's now missing, the question of the circumference of the spare was discussed. Obviously, if you have 20" wheels and a 16" spare, you are going to get problems with the differential - more so with quattro versions - as the car, even on a straight road, will believe that it is going round in tight circles.

As there is the possibility of 17", 18",19" and 20" wheels - for safety and engineering purposes the SSST might have to be offered in a range of sizes,

The circumference of the wheel/tyre assembly is not obvious - an 18" SS tyre will have a deeper wall than the low-profile fitted to 19/20" wheels and the circumference of the18" SS may not be that much different. (I seem to remember that a 5 stud Jaguar 18" SSST was all but the same as a 19 x 255 x 35 - I think the same applies to a golf SSST but I wouldn't swear to it.

On FWD models, if the spare is on the back, it doesn't matter what the circumference is (although braking on that axle may be affected.) Thus the solution here is to carry a SSspare that fits in the well and if the puncture is at the front, swap the puncture with a good rear tyre and place the SS spare on the rear.


----------

